
Introducing a NotebookBar in LibreOffice - tomkwok
https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/NotebookBar
======
jmnicolas
Given that on desktops there's (usually) more horizontal than vertical screen
space why don't they put their ribbon ... sorry, notebook bar, horizontally ?

Their illustration is a perfect example : lot of free space on the sides of
the document, but they're taking more spaces at the top.

And if MS Office is any indication, they'd better make the old interface the
default or 20 years from now people will still complain that it was better
before ;-) At work we went from Office 2003 to 2010 about 3 years ago, and my
colleagues are still complaining about it (but we're French, it's kind of a
way of life here).

